# Order fulfillment/drop shipping for rhinestone shirts



## eallen4498 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I am new to the tshirt selling business, so please bear with me...

I am looking to sell rhinestone shirts in my online store. I have made some designs for shirts that I would like to use but I do not have the ability to make the shirts. So I'm researching my options at this point. 

Ideally, I am looking for a company that does per order fulfillment based on the designs I have made. Additionally I would love if dropshipping / fulfillment services were available as well. 

As stated, I'm just getting my feet wet so I don't know all that goes into rhinestone designed shirts, so I'm looking for options and recommendations for best paths forward. 

Thank you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

According to your description, I think first you should find a good T-shirt supplier to check if they could fulfill or dropship your orders based on your design. This is the most important. If there is enough profit, they may fulfill or dropship for you. Other wise nothing is possible.


----------

